# Using Tree Branches in Tanks?



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I would like to create a tank that uses tree branches and leaves to simulate an amazon tank and was wondering what type of branches i could use under water. I was thinking about just going around to an oak or maple and breaking off some branches and soaking them for a couple of days? Any tips from anyone who has done this before? and Any tips to anchor them?


----------



## dnrdarryl (Jul 23, 2006)

Plants that grow along the river bank or marsh might be worth trying. Willow, cottonwood, silver maple, alder, larch


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I've used all sort of different types, from well-worn pine to cottonwood and stuff that I don't even know what it is. I go along streams and rivers and collect what I already find fallen and whatnot. When water levels get lower in the summer I try to get already waterlogged wood.

You'll have to experiment and see what types in your area seem to work best. Check out Xema's recent thread and I posted a pic of a setup I had that runs along the lines of what you're talking about.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

skylsdale: Your picture is almost exactly what i want to try. I plan on using the tank to grow more java moss but i like the tree branch look. What did you use to secure all those branchs. I hope it is not silcone as that must have taken forever to get it looking right.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Did you guys get any BBA issues using tree branches?


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Freerider, those branches were of some Red Osier dogwood shrubs that grow along the edges and out over the surface of of streams/rivers here, and spend some time of the year partially submerged. They work great for giving that Amazonian affect of some shallow waterways with shrubs and trees growing out into them.










They are held in there purely by wedging them into the tank: the branches were much longer, but I placed the whole thing in the tank, figured how long the branches needed to be, then cut them and wedged some of the branches underneath the lip/rim of the tank. That was enough to keep it submerged and in place...and that's about the extent to which I go to secure things like this. I'm not into all the siliconing and Great Stuff-ing of everything. There really are only two big pieces in there, and then maybe an individual branch or to that I used to help fill things out.

Depending on what type of wood you use, in the beginning you might get some white fungal coverage on some of the wood as it leaches things out...but eventually that will reside. I've never had it affect any of my fish in a negative way.


----------

